# timberjack  skidder



## bud68

Purchased a  used  450 c  timberjack  skidder, and  when  you start it  up  when it is colder outside,  and  put it in  forward or  reverse it  will not  move. You  have  to  shut it  off  and start it  back  up   for  it  to  be able  to  start  moving. The  previous  owner  said that  it  has  done  it  for  all the  time  he  owned it. He  said  it  may be  a  sticky  valve.

Just wondering if anyone has  any  experience with  this?


----------



## mla2ofus

What happens if you let it sit and warm up for 15-20 min? Does any other hydraulics work when it won't move? Steering, grapple, winch(assuming the winch is hyd. driven)? Do you hear a whining sound that goes away when it will move?
                             Mike


----------



## bud68

When  yo u  let  it  warm up    it  will  move   better  but  even  then  ,  sometimes  it  wont  move  and  yo u have  to  shut  it  off then  start again  ..  then  it  moves.

The  blade , grapple steering winch  all  work  when  it  will not  move.

And  never hear  any  whining  noise  at  all.


----------



## mla2ofus

I'd say find the pressure test port on the tranny and check pressure w/ a gauge when it won't move and when it will. It would be a good place to start. I know nothing about Timberjacks. Pressure test is a good place to start on auto trans diagnoses.
                                   Mike


----------

